# scritch me!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

silly tsuka asking a toy for scritches!



















































they've been steadily destroying this toy. i think tsuka also grew in a pearl on his wing lol











and fluffy dally


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Aw, what gorgeous photos! I love that familiar look on Tsuka's face when he is asking for scritches lol, he probably wondered why he wasn't getting any scritches from the toy xD


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah he kept trying until i gave him scritches lol hes silly


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable pictures. Tsuka is so cute!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! Tsuka you silly bird! They were absolutely adorable pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha! So cute and SO silly! Tsuka cracks me up. And Dally is gorgeous as always with her special feathers.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka makes us laugh, hes so funny. he has asked broccoli for scritches before!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Those pics really made me smile!

They have such expressive faces!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. tsuka is crazy. dally is so pretty.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka is beating up a toy right now while making noises at it lol he is a nut!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> tsuka is beating up a toy right now while making noises at it lol he is a nut!


haha. that reminds me of that video with roo beating up a toy. crazy fids.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah roo beats tsuka. roo was beating her toys up with more ferocity lol


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

That's funny, Does he ask Dally for scratches? My Tiel asks my mom's tiel's for scratches all the time


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he does ask dally for scritches but she never gives him any lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> he does ask dally for scritches but she never gives him any lol


lol. i bet he gives her some when she asks.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nope she never asks him either, my two arent really bonded, they get along, theyre a flock, but thats it, they dont preen eachother. dally asks me for scritches all the time though


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> nope she never asks him either, my two arent really bonded, they get along, theyre a flock, but thats it, they dont preen eachother. dally asks me for scritches all the time though


it's sad in my flock. 

grey asks ama for scritches. and he never gets them. but grey will scritch ama.

farrah asks ama for scritches but he won't give them.

willow asks ama for scritches and he preens her really rough til she gets mad and stalks away.

and farrah and willow and grey just all avoid each other and if they get too close they start lunging at one another.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not everyone's tiels are best friends lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pics.  Silly Tsuka.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Your tiels are so pretty and Tsuka doesn't look mad in those pictures either! lol.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

They are gorgeous! <3


----------

